# Propeller Pitch



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

I wanted to try to slow my boat down further by changing the pitch of my propeller. With a drift sock, the slowest I'm able to troll is 1.5 mph.

Have any of you attempted this? Is is possible to shave .5 to 1 mph off the speed just with the propeller change?

If I do change it, should I lower the pitch or increase the pitch.

Also, is there any reason not to tilt the motor up to slow the speed? Is it bad for the motor?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can share. There sure is a lot of experience and advise available in this forum.


----------



## funebonz880 (Feb 17, 2004)

First of all, why do u want to slow it down?? 1.5 is probly too slow. But thats my opinion. I believe if u tilt it down, it will be slowed. But i kinda forgot.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

My goal is to get to .75 mph when pulling crawler harnesses.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Have you considered a trolling plate? A plate works two ways. It restricts the thrust from the motor and it acts as a brake by creating resistance against boat movement. The plates work great as long as you don't forget to release them before you take off at high speed. You can raise your motor as long as you don't get the water inlet out of the water. The last thing you want to do is overheat your engine. Some people also back troll. This way the stern of the boat creates more resistance than the more efficent bow would. I personally like using a small kicker motor. I use a 6 horse on my Fishmaster and it works great. It saves on the primary engine and you can buy one that is small enough to allow you get down real slow. They don't use much gas either. Good luck!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

im sure changing your pitch as you described could affect your speed but it may really affect your cruising speed. question will you sacrifice such a loss? a trolling plate may be the best option and really make the slow speeds easy to hit, making those harnesses and bottom bouncers run beautifully, just my opinion of course!!!


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

can you tell us exactly what you are running now? boat? motor? prop?


----------



## adjusted3 (Feb 3, 2003)

Walleye, I had a little of the same problem...My suggestion is that before you go getting props and running the trial and error, or before you bolt up a trolling plate, try a double bag, one on each side. I too have a 17' with a 140hp. with the 2 bags I am able to get to the range you are looking for. An extra bag is the cheepest soultion before you go changing props and pitches...by the way, I am using 30-36" bags... a bit of an overkill but it slows me down where I need to be. My .02....

Mark


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

I've got a 17' Sortcraft with a 115 hp 'rude on it. The following is probably not up to the "Pro's" standard, but I tow 5 gallon buckets for speed reduction in trolling. W/O buckets, all I can get down to is 2.8 - 3.0 mph, with the motor trimmed up as far as practicle and still suck water. Each bucket out subtracts approx. .6 mph, three out and I'm down to 1.0 mph +/-. Wind/waves affecting of course. Two buckets off the port side (1 @ 4', 1 @ 6') and one of the starboard @ 4'. Works great, VERY inexpensive. No holes or mods to the buckets. Tie a rope on the wire handle, tie off to a cleat, viola ! :bouncy:


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I am in the midst of playing with props on my I/O. The boat came stock with a 19pitch and in flat seas, she trolls down to around 1.5-1.8mph (gps speed). I switched to a 21 pitch to get a little more top end and MAN did that work, almost like that boat was made for a 21p prop. She will run darn near 50 mph, up from around 40. My greatest surprise has been the trolling speed was not effected at all. Still trolls down at 1.5-1.8 mph and the proof is in the bait action. She tows my plugs the same as she always has.

I agree with running sea anchors to slow you down even more. They have been the most effective in my opinion. I've tried the trolling plates etc. Seabags are easy to use, don't scar up the boat and you tend not to forget that they are down like you would a trolling plate :xzicon_sm


----------



## Beave (Aug 26, 2002)

Buckets work well.

If you're not worried about big waves try backtrolling. (Trolling in reverse) My grandpa's salmon boat trolls down to around 2.0 with the trolling plate on, backtrolling for eyes we can get it to about 0.3mph. Only works in calm seas though.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The best way to take care of your speed problem is a Beaver Trol. These are cast aluminum hydraulic plates that work awsome. Everyone I know that is a serious tournament guy that has an I/O has one. You set your RPM and adjust the plate up or down to control your speed to EXACTALLY (within .1 mph) what you want. No fumbling around with throwing out bags and trying to play with a touchy throttle. No need for the $100 trolling plate that bends 3 times a yr. The nice thing is you won't loose your FWD thrust like with the Happy Troller.

The only downside is Price. Avg is $1500. BUT, you put your boat at Idle, put the plate down, you'll do .75mph no problem.

On my last boat I reproped it. It ran a 17 pitch stock that would get me down to around 3mph. When I went down to 15 pitch, I got to 1.7 @650 rpm. That was as slow as I ever wanted to go for salmon, so it worked for me. Only lost a few MPH top end. Remember, you'll spend 95% of yoru time trolling and only 5% running. So who cares about 3 mph at WOT?


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

I have a trolling plate on my I/O and can troll 2mph at 1000 rpms.The rpms help keep the charging system up and motor runs cooler.Have been told that the more of a speed prop with a trolling plate will slow you down.Will let you know when I try it out.Also when we are done trolling I use my dock pole to make sure the plate is locked up.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the feedback guy's. Sounds like I have a few options to try.

My boat is a 16.5 ft alluminum Lowe Sea Nymph with a 50hp motor. My current prop has a pitch of 17. It will troll at 2.0mph without a sock down and around 1.6 - 1.7 with the sock.

My plan B was going to be to use another drift sock but I thought it would be easier if I can get the speed down with the prop. I spend most of my time on small inland lakes so top speed is not that big of an issue. I figured I switch props when jigging on the river.

Most people I talked to previously had trouble with the trolling plates similar to the ones you all listed hear so I was looking for an easy fix.


----------

